# Did Anyone Splurge on the IPHONE4??



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

The facetime feature is wicked cool.


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

^ u have one ben??? im thinking about grabbing one....... its gonna be either the iphone 4 or the blackberry bold 9800 =D


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

nope I didnt grab one..maybe when it comes out with Rogers. I will try to switch.
facetime is wicked man..thats some state of the art **** right there. Awesome Invention.


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

I will not be getting a new iPhone til the carriers roll out their 4g networks. I currently have the 3g.


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

beN said:


> nope I didnt grab one..maybe when it comes out with Rogers. I will try to switch.
> facetime is wicked man..thats some state of the art **** right there. Awesome Invention.


Yeah that is pretty cool but keep in mind you have to be connected to wifi to use it. That being the case, I would probably have a laptop or computer nearby and would likely use one of those instead.


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

did they figure out the solution with the antenna?


----------



## gwcana (Apr 22, 2010)

some sort of cover now included i think


----------



## gwcana (Apr 22, 2010)

though some people are saying that they are charging a dollar for the cover thing...no clue


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Been thinking if I should get an iPhone 4 or Blackberry Bold 9800.


----------



## fkshiu (Apr 22, 2010)

YouTube - iPhone4 vs HTC Evo

This sums up the Kool-Aid that Steve-O has the world drinking pretty good (as I type on my Macbook which is synching my iPod Touch).


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

^ same kingel, hard freakin decision! haha


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

Every time I think about getting an iphone, I use my wife's. I get a very quick reminder why I have a blackberry. I easily move files and pics between BB and computers without having to use itunes, or syncing it. I also have trouble with the iphone keyboard. Always seam to touch the key next to the one I want. Often it won't respond to the touch. I'll stick with the blackberry for now. I do want to check out an Android phone one day. I won't be getting one. 

Steve


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

Picked one up on Friday. Love it. 
As for the antenna issue, if I death grip it signal does drop a bar but still works fine. FaceTime is awesome, talked with my sis and her kids in the UK for half an hour on the weekend, it was just like being there.


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

wanted to pick one up but all the rogers stores are sold out... lol


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

I may have a hard time if I get the iPhone when I go to the Philippines if it got issue with the antenna.


----------

